# Meeting Idea



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey everybody, 

I'm a member of the North Central Chapter of the Native Plant Society of Texas (NCNPSOT) and we had a speaker come talk last night to talk about the Tarrant Regional Water District... long story short they have a man-made wetlands to clean the Trinity River water that pumped through the wetlands and eventually into Richland-Chambers Reservoir. It was truly beautiful, and I think its mostly native plants. 

I sent him an email about going out there to get a down and dirty tour for those interested. Due to the location we could probably invite people from Houston. You would need waders, and I think if we wanted we could have some cast nets or use the ones they use to collect fish to show the school children.

Anyone think this sounds fun? 

I was thinking of trying my hand at making a north Texas wetland biotope tank, they will probably let us collect the plants, and he even mentioned us "working" on something if we wanted.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*The tour sounds like fun, and your biotope tank sounds interesting.*


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

This sounds really interesting! Since I teach 3rd and 4th graders I would be interested in a biotope tank for my classroom. We do social studies on Texas in the spring.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm still waiting on the response from them, but the guy said it would be no problem. Let me know if you guys have any other thoughts. I'd like to get something of a headcount if you are interested, so I have some kind of a number to give them when they ask. Thanks guys.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

If it is on a weekend please count me in!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Can this be done in September too?

--Nikolay


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Sound interesting.  Depending on time and date, I'm interested.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

If im off count me in


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Still have yet to hear from the guy, he had to pass along the email to the right person... I'm glad to see its pretty unanimous that everyone wants to go.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh COOL! Where exactly is this? I'm interested!!!!

-Dave


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

By ntfguy at 2009-08-13

Google "Richland Reservoir Texas" and it will be on the north east corner of the dam. It's right off HWY 287. 32.011664,-96.081104

http://www.wlsunshine.com/CLIPS/wetlandsrecycl.pdf
http://www.trwd.com/Webdocs/story_80.SWF

Movies about the wetlands
http://www.trwd.com/Prod/movies/Wetlands/index.html


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats cool I have been to Richland Chambers to fish but had no idea that this was there.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Just stumbled upon this while snooping around your threads. I'd like to come too if that's okay and if it fits my schedule. Is this the place that was built as a wetland mitigation bank?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

If you mean by "wetland mitigation bank" that the plants clean the trinity river water to make it much safer for drinking, then the answer is, in non-technical terms, yes.

They are supposedly either building or in the planning stages of one in Dallas as well.

Anyone is welcome to come, I just need to get a response from the place first


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I believe the name of the place is:

Richland Creek WMA


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It's the George W. Shannon Wetlands Water Recycling Facility according to one of the pdf's above.


----------

